# Let's see your sunrise



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2016)

Here are is nice one


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice, I'll try to get a couple up later.


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is another one


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2016)

maconbacon said:


>



Nice one


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 9, 2016)

*A few from the past*






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is one more.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dustyboots (Aug 10, 2016)

*Coastal Sunrise*

Here is one from last season


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 10, 2016)

From the layout. Don't worry, we had lots of full body's out


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 10, 2016)

Teal season last year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 10, 2016)

*Best time of the day*

Even got one with the moon! Lake Okeechobee. The other two are the Ogeechee.


----------



## tucker80 (Aug 10, 2016)

...


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 10, 2016)

*It's getting closer to cooler weather*

Can't wait for fall


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 11, 2016)

I wonder if chewbaca will find himself here...


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 11, 2016)

Another one


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Aug 11, 2016)

Remember this one g0nef1sshn


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 11, 2016)

im breaking the mold and posting a sunset photo from a training day from almost a year ago.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2016)

Breaking light .....


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2016)

Anticipation .... Hear them but can't see them ....


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2016)

^^^^^


----------



## Mars (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 11, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Remember this one g0nef1sshn


 I remeber. there should be about 5 or 6 shells in the water and a woody haulin butt towards that sunrise at mach III.


----------



## riverrunnerga (Aug 12, 2016)

1st year with hunting buddy Cajun


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 12, 2016)

From two of my goose pits


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> I wonder if chewbaca will find himself here...



I think I was on the other side, That was the morning I broke my key off


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2016)

Dustyboots said:


> Here is one from last season



Which coast?


----------



## Dustyboots (Aug 12, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Which coast?



Texas


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2016)

My two are on the Atlantic coast


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 12, 2016)

Dustyboots said:


> Texas



I was thinking the big Lake "O" in Fl. Thats what it looks like on the edge of the grass. On a calm day anyway...


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 13, 2016)

Lake Chatuge Sunrise by Easton Hamer, on Flickr


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## sjrwinder (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Brianf (Aug 15, 2016)

...


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Aug 15, 2016)

One from Georgia and one from Mississippi


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry, but there is no camera in my hand at sunrise on a duck hunt.  Been buzzed too many times not to be ready!


----------



## smoothie (Aug 16, 2016)

Very nice guys!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## 10gaMafia (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## wray912 (Aug 17, 2016)

few of mine


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 17, 2016)

Wray, How long does it take to put out all the deke's in that first pic? And where the birds gonna land??? 

There are a ton of nice pics here! good thread goin....


----------



## smoothie (Aug 17, 2016)

Wray I just played Dust in the wind and chanted "you're my boy blue.......you're my boy" to those memories you just posted


----------



## Kochd79 (Aug 22, 2016)

Arkansas sunrise.


----------

